# Problems with my Waocm DTK-1301



## Castx13 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello you beautiful techies, boy am I stumped on a problem.

I have a Wacom DTK-1301, and I am running Windows 7.

My thing is called a pen display. It's displaying, my computer recognizes it as a wacom tablet, and I can use it as a second monitor, but my pen functions aren't working. I can't use it to draw.

The computer knows a wacom tablet is plugged in, but in the wacom software it tells me there is no device connected. After reinstalling the software and restarting, I get the same notice - the driver software installation thing that pops up for new devices in the bottom-right corner tells me it failed to install successfully.

After following the run-of-the-mill fixes of removing the drivers completely, restarting my PC, and then re-installing the latest drivers, I am left with this. 







Help me Obi-wan-tech guy, you're my only hope!


----------

